# LED TV Help



## Wired (30. Mai 2010)

*Konnichi PCHG Community!*

_Da ich vor hab mir in nächster Zeit ein neuen TV zu kaufen, der dann natürlich gleich ein LED sein soll, hatte ich mal ein bisschen im Inet gesucht und auch was gefunden. Nur besteht jetzt das Problem das ich mich nich entscheiden kann welcher der beste ist_ .

*Alle haben 100Hz und Full HD 1080p*.

*Welcher also!*

Sharp Aquos LC-32LE700E (with Full LED Backlight)

Samsung UE32C6000

Toshiba 32SL733G / Toshiba 32VL733G

Sony KDL-32EX700 (auf Sony Webpage nicht vorhanden) / Sony KDL-32EX705


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2010)

Wir haben eine Samsung LED-TV und sind vollstens zufrieden damit.

Das Bild ist ganz klar, bei schnellen bewegungen verschwimmt nix und die Helligkeit ist richtig gut!

Kann dir nur den Samsung empfelen... Du solltest aber mal im Laden dir die TV's anschauen und dir mal selbst ein wortwörtliches "Bild" machen! So kannst du nach deinem Geschmack ein Gerät aussuchen.


----------



## Superwip (30. Mai 2010)

Wie groß und wie teuer soll/darf er sein?

Ohne diese elementaren Informationen ist eine Empfehlung schwer...


----------



## Wired (30. Mai 2010)

Also der Sony EX700 ist schon am Preislimit (mehr als 700€ will ich nich ausgeben) und da alle 32 Zoll sind sollte das klar sein, oder?  

PS: Größer als 32 Zoll darf der LED nicht sein!


----------



## FatBoo (30. Mai 2010)

Sofern du das Ding wirklich als TV und nicht als Monitoren nutzen willst, lohnt sich LED-Backlight bei der Diagonale überhaupt nicht.

Falls du wegen der Bautiefe hinter den LED-LCDs her bist, dann kommt nur die Samsung C-Serie und die Sony EX6 und EX7-Serie in Frage.

Große Unterschiede wirds nicht geben, wegen der geringen Diagonale.


----------



## Wired (31. Mai 2010)

FatBoo schrieb:


> Sofern du das Ding wirklich als TV und nicht als Monitoren nutzen willst, lohnt sich LED-Backlight bei der Diagonale überhaupt nicht.



Als TV und für Konsolen, es geht mir wegen LED um den besseren Kontrast gegenüber CCFL und sag nich das sich die LED Technologie bei 32 Zoll nich lohnt es kommt aufs Einsatzgebiet an. Bei Konsolen zb. lohnt sichs durchaus, find ich jedenfalls. 

Und jetzt brauch ich erst recht einen neuen denn vorhin hat sich mein jetziger (Röhre noch ) für immer verabschiedet.


----------



## kem2010 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo, verkauf seit 3 Jahren Tv`s und naja von deiner auswahl, sharp und toshiba würd ich mal gar nicht empfehlen, und die voll led bestückung hat nur ab 46 zoll einen sinn, da er sonst die geschwindigkeit drosselt.
@FatBoo: ist kompletter schwachsinn, Led hat immer Vorteile gegenüber nem Lcd:
1. besserer Kontrast
2. Bei (Edge Led), schnellere umschaltung vom Hintergrundpanel
3. durch die bessere Leuchtkraft von Leds, wirds Panel besser ausgeleuchtet und somit hast auch nen stück mehr Tiefenschärfe.

Nun zur auswahl, ich sag dir die unterschiede, entscheiden musst dann selber.

Farben: 
-sind beim samsung intensiver--> ist fürs gamen besser geeignet. (Fals aber nicht auf grelle Farben stehst, dann ist Samsung nicht empfehlenswert)
-Sony hat bischen schwächere Farben.

Pixelverhalten: Da Samsung nen Hochglanzpanel hat, ist zwar minimal ein spiegeleffekt drin, aber dafür hast ne VIEL bessere Pixelglättung als beim Sony, vorallem bei Digitalen und nicht so Hochauflösenden Bildern.

Sonst. Ausstattung: nur der Sony 705 hat auch nen HD-Sat-Receiver integriert, alle anderen nur nen DVB-C und DVB-T, ansonsten haben beide nen usb für media widergabe und i-net anschluss.
Fals du ne Schüssel hast und keinen HD-Sat-Receiver, dann ist der 705 definitiv ne Überlegung Wert, denn der HD-Receiver macht 40 % Der Bildqualität beim Fernsehen aus.


Hoff ich konnte dir nen überblick verschaffen, falls noch offene Fragen hast, nur zu.....


----------



## Wired (31. Mai 2010)

Juhu endlich mal ein Posting der Überblick verschafft. ^^

So... das mit dem Hochglanz ist in meinem Fall egal da er dann eh schattig steht und wegen HD-Sat-Receiver, benutze *noch* kein HD TV, ging ja nich -> Röhre! Warum Sharp oder Toshiba lieber nicht, was haben die für Nachteile? Bitte Begründung.


----------



## kem2010 (31. Mai 2010)

Wired schrieb:


> Juhu endlich mal ein Posting der Überblick verschafft. ^^
> 
> So... das mit dem Hochglanz ist in meinem Fall egal da er dann eh schattig steht und wegen HD-Sat-Receiver, benutze *noch* kein HD TV, ging ja nich -> Röhre! Warum Sharp oder Toshiba lieber nicht, was haben die für Nachteile? Bitte Begründung.




Also den Sharp Led haben wir auch im Geschäft und der hat einfach ein sehr schlechtes Pixelverhalten, man sieht die pixel trotzt einer HD-Videoquelle..... und Toshiba hat schlechte Farbfilter drin, da hast entweder nen leichten Rot oder nen Braunstich drin.......

Meine empfehlung kauf dir den Samsung, betreib ihn vorerst mit deinem Digitalen Receiver und dann mal den Technisat HD-8 S+ (320€) Nachrüsten, BESSER gehts dann nicht mehr, da wirst wirklich KEINE  Wünsche mehr offen haben, ansonsten, wenn sagst na soviel fürn Receiver will ich net ausgeben, dann nimm den sony 705, dann wirds dich net vom Hocker hauen, aber zum meckern wirst auch nichts haben.


----------



## Wired (1. Juni 2010)

Mh, war heut in Saturn und da hattens beide, den Sony und den Samsung... 

... mein "Problem" besteht jetzt eigentlich darin das ich das Design vom Sony besser find und das er auch 2x Scart hat und der Samsung nich mal einen, okay, nur einmal Scart verfügbar aber nur über so ein Adapter was ich doof find da ich meinen Scart Switch an wieder an TV anschließen will. Doch dafür hat der Samsung die bessere Farbwiedergabe  , ach sch*** man ^^, glaub ich nehm doch den Sony 700 oder 705 auch wenn er ein bisschen schlechter ist was das darstellen von Farben angeht dafür aber das viel bessere Design hat, er soll ja "nur" zum TV schauen (vor erst noch analog) und zum Gaming über Konsolen herhalten.
 
*Damit ist glaub meine Entscheidung auf einen von Sony gefallen.*

PS: Nur den Preis von den beiden von Sony mag ich nich.


----------



## butter_milch (1. Juni 2010)

Ganz klar der Samsung. Technisch scheint er dir ja zu passen, der Preis ist niedrig und das Ding sieht sehr edel aus.

Ich kann Menschen nicht verstehen, die sich hässliche Toshiba TVs ins Wohnzimmer stellen ^^


----------



## kem2010 (1. Juni 2010)

*Damit ist glaub meine Entscheidung auf einen von Sony gefallen.*

PS: Nur den Preis von den beiden von Sony mag ich nich. [/QUOTE]


Was hast denn für einen Anschluss, Sat oder Kabel?


----------



## Wired (1. Juni 2010)

kem2010 schrieb:


> Was hast denn für einen Anschluss, Sat oder Kabel?



Kabel bei Analog, für Digital weiß ich noch nich ob ich auch über Kabel oder über Sat, dann... sollte aber doch irrelevant sein da eh fast alle LCDs und LEDs nen Anschluss für Antenne mit haben, oder!?



butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich kann Menschen nicht verstehen, die sich  hässliche Toshiba TVs ins Wohnzimmer stellen ^^



Jetzt wo dus schreibst bemerk ich das der Toshiba VL und der SL auch solch hässlich transparente Ränder haben.


----------



## kem2010 (1. Juni 2010)

Wired schrieb:


> Kabel bei Analog, für Digital weiß ich noch nich ob ich auch über Kabel oder über Sat, dann... sollte aber doch irrelevant sein da eh fast alle LCDs und LEDs nen Anschluss für Antenne mit haben, oder!?
> 
> 
> Nicht ganz, wenn du einen Kabelanschluss hast, sind für gewöhnlich Digitale und Analoge Sender in der Kabelleitung eingespeist, dann kommt es nur noch auf den Empfänger darauf an, fals du einen Digitalen Kabel Receiver beim Tv INTEGRIERT hast (ist nicht bei allen LCD's der Fall), dann kannst die Sender in DIGITALER bzw HD qualität empfangen, aber wenn kein DVB-C integriert ist dann kannst alleine mit dem Tv nur Analoge Sender empfangen.
> ...


----------



## hardwarekäufer (1. Juni 2010)

Mal als Einwurf an die Kenner:
Haben die Samsung's bei ihren durchsichtigen Plexiglasrahmen immernoch das Problem, dass die Farbe abplatzt ?
Mein 40" 759er ( nicht der neueste, aber sonst TOP ) hat nen Plexiglasrahmen bei dem schon an so einigen Stellen der Lack abplatzt. Sieht man bei seitlichem Lichteinfall ( also Tagsüber ständig durchs Tageslicht, und abends durch die Zimmerbeleuchtung sehr deutlich.


----------



## Anderlex (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Blickwinkel dieser LED TVs: Ist das Bild von jeder Seite gleich gut oder verschlechtert sich das Bild von der Seite? Wie ist das bei diesem Samsung UE326000 mit dem Scart Anschluss? Hat der nun einen oder nicht? Hab da irgendwas von nem Adapter gelesen der dafür benötigt wird. Würde nämlich gerne meine Dreambox 7020-S über Scart anschließen. Verschlechtert sich das Bild evtl. durch diesen Adapter oder kann ich die Dreambox auch noch über andere Anschlüsse am Fernseher anschließen?


*
*


----------



## Wired (2. Juni 2010)

Anderlex schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Blickwinkel dieser LED TVs: Ist das Bild von jeder Seite gleich gut oder verschlechtert sich das Bild von der Seite? Wie ist das bei diesem Samsung UE326000 mit dem Scart Anschluss? Hat der nun einen oder nicht? Hab da irgendwas von nem Adapter gelesen der dafür benötigt wird. Würde nämlich gerne meine Dreambox 7020-S über Scart anschließen. Verschlechtert sich das Bild evtl. durch diesen Adapter oder kann ich die Dreambox auch noch über andere Anschlüsse am Fernseher anschließen?



Der Samsung UE32C6000 hat keinen Scart Anschluss es wird lediglich so ein Adapter mit geliefert den man an den TV anschließt womit man auch nur 1x Scart hat, wie das dann mit der Signalqualität ist, ob sie gleich bleibt oder verschlechtert, weiß ich nicht. Hoffe es war verständlich formuliert.


----------



## Anderlex (2. Juni 2010)

@Wired
Weist du was das für ein Adapter ist? Ich kann aber auf jeden Fall einen Scart an dem Fernseher anschließen? Ein Scart Anschluss würde mir schon langen. Wie siehts mit dem Blickwinkel aus? Wie ist der so bei deinem Sony( falls du den schon hast)?


----------



## Wired (2. Juni 2010)

Sorry, was genau das für einer is (oder wie der aussieht) stand nur grad genau daneben als ein Verkäufer jemanden vor dem Samsung beraten hat.
Zum Betrachtungswinkel, als ich schräg davor stand konnte ich keine Farbveränderung sehen, jedenfalls ist der C6000 einer der sehr guten LEDs.

Ist ein Foto ausm Internet vom UE32C6000.

http://cd.ch-img.com/731931-samsung-ue32c6000,bWF4LTYwMHg2MDA=.jpg


----------



## hardwarekäufer (2. Juni 2010)

Scart und LCD-TV sind eigentlich ne schlechte Kombination..

"eigentlich" heisst hier:
wenn man auf Scart angewiesen ist sollte man auf ein hochwertiges Kabel achten. wenn man da nur so mitgelieferte 50Cent-Kabel verwendet verzeiht die Bildqualität nichts.
Da die Übertragung hier analog erfolgt, machen sich vernünftige Stecker und kurze abgeschirmte Kabelwege durchaus positiv bemerkbar. Der Scaler im TV arbeitet nämlich auch Bildunreinheiten hoch.
Eigentlich sollte man - wenn möglich - einen LCD nurnoch digital speisen.


----------



## kem2010 (3. Juni 2010)

Anderlex schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne Frage zum Blickwinkel dieser LED TVs: Ist das Bild von jeder Seite gleich gut oder verschlechtert sich das Bild von der Seite? Wie ist das bei diesem Samsung UE326000 mit dem Scart Anschluss? Hat der nun einen oder nicht? Hab da irgendwas von nem Adapter gelesen der dafür benötigt wird. Würde nämlich gerne meine Dreambox 7020-S über Scart anschließen. Verschlechtert sich das Bild evtl. durch diesen Adapter oder kann ich die Dreambox auch noch über andere Anschlüsse am Fernseher anschließen?


 
Der Samsung hat einen Scartanschluss, mit Beigeliefertem Adapater, wobei bei diesem Adapter nicht zu verstehen ist, das er irgendetwas umrechnet. Da der Fernseher extrem Flach ist und die Anschlüsse nach unten oder nach rechts gehn ist es Platztechnisch nicht möglich den Scartanschluss direkt ans Gehäuse zu platzieren....,--> deswegen der Scartadapter.

Wegen dem Seitenwinkel, da kommt es drauf an in was für einem Winkel du stehst, zwar haben sich die LCD bezüglich des Winkels deutlich verbessert, aber so gut wie ein Plasma sind sie da noch lange nicht.

Und was deine Dreambox angeht, Fals du einen Komponentenanschluss beim Receiver hast dann würd ich unbedingt den nehmen ansonsten wirst mit scart nicht so Happy sein, weil man da ca. max 400.000 Bildpunkte übertragen kann, besser ist es dann mit Komponentenanschluss oder eben HDMI--> ca. 2.000.000 Bildpunkte.


----------



## kem2010 (3. Juni 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Scart und LCD-TV sind eigentlich ne schlechte Kombination..
> Der Scaler im TV arbeitet nämlich auch Bildunreinheiten hoch.
> .



Bei einem Flachfernseher wird nix hochscaliert, da bist falsch informiert, der einzige Hersteller der sowas ähnliches hatt ist Philips mit seinen Pixel-plus chips, die dir anscheinend noch nen Pixel dazu rechnen. Aber in der Praxis sieht das dann ganz anders aus. die schlechteste Wahl wenn man Geräte nur über Scart anschließt ist ein Philips Fernseher. Da bringt auch das beste Scart Kabel der Welt nix, weils Panel ne extrem schlechte Pixelglättung hat.

--> Die beste Wahl für Scart bei Lcd's ist widerum Samsung ab der Serie 6, oder eben Plasma's......


----------



## Devjam (7. Juni 2010)

Welchen 32 / 37 Full HD TV würdet ihr mir Empfehlen? Sollte diese Kriterien Erfüllen:

- Wird zum Primären PC Monitor, abstand c.a. 1m30cm
- Game viel auf dem PC also sprich sollte zum Gamen geeignet sein
- Digital TV HDTV sollte gut aussehen
- PS3 Anschliessen sprich wieder Gamefähig sein
- Wird an die Wand montiert von dahher Wandhalterung pflicht !
- LCD oder LED hab mal was gelesen wegen LED bringt erst was ab 46"?!

Samsung oder LG oder Sony sind in meiner Engerenwahl ^^

danke schon mal im Vorraus ^^

Cheers


----------



## Anderlex (7. Juni 2010)

Bin auch kurz davor mir einen 37" LED TV zu holen der primär zum zocken am PC und Xbox 360 ist. Ich hab mir mal den Samsung UE37B6000 rausgesucht. Der Preis geht in Ordnung und scheint ein gutes Bild zu machen. Wäre toll wenn die Experten das absegnen könnten


----------



## kem2010 (7. Juni 2010)

Anderlex schrieb:


> Bin auch kurz davor mir einen 37" LED TV zu holen der primär zum zocken am PC und Xbox 360 ist. Ich hab mir mal den Samsung UE37B6000 rausgesucht. Der Preis geht in Ordnung und scheint ein gutes Bild zu machen. Wäre toll wenn die Experten das absegnen könnten




Wo hast denn b6000'er gefunden? der müsste eigentlich schon längst ausverkauft sein, naja um welchen preis hast ihn gefunden???


----------



## Anderlex (7. Juni 2010)

Hab ihn über Geizkragen.de gefunden. Hier mal ein Link zum günstigsten Anbieter:

My-Solution Internet bei Geizkragen.de..


----------



## kem2010 (7. Juni 2010)

Devjam schrieb:


> Welchen 32 / 37 Full HD TV würdet ihr mir Empfehlen? Sollte diese Kriterien Erfüllen:
> 
> - Wird zum Primären PC Monitor, abstand c.a. 1m30cm
> - Game viel auf dem PC also sprich sollte zum Gamen geeignet sein
> ...



-Bei dem Abstand ist eigentlich ein 32 Zöller auch zu groß, als Pc Monitor solltest ein klares Bild haben, aber wenn TV kuckst dann wird es nicht ganz Pixelfrei sein(nur bei Digital ausgestrahlten Sendern).
--> wenn aber unbedingt nen 32 Zöller willst, dan ist Sony mal weggestrichten, weil bei Sony MUSS man den mindestabstand einhalten (bei 32 Zoll = 2,5m) sonst kannst alles außer 1080P vergessen.
- Zum Gamen kannst sowohl LG als auch Samsung nehmen, wobei Samsung die viel bessere Wahl wäre.
-Man kann jeden LCD an die Wand montieren
-und das LED erst ab 46 Zoll was bringt ist schwachsin, der Kontrast, Stromverbrauch und die Tiefenschärfe hat nichts mit der Größe zu tun, LED ist jeder Größe zu empfehlen

Wie es aussieht gibts noch manche Shops die den Samsung B6000 er noch haben, wenn einen findest, schlag zu


----------



## kem2010 (7. Juni 2010)

Anderlex schrieb:


> Hab ihn über Geizkragen.de gefunden. Hier mal ein Link zum günstigsten Anbieter:
> 
> My-Solution Internet bei Geizkragen.de..



Wenn bereit bist übers Internet zu kaufen, dann schlag zu, musst aber bedenken dass wenn ein defekt da ist, hast große Probleme wie selber einschicken, vlt sogar Versand selber zahlen, keine richtige Kontaktperson (nur per Tel oder Mail). 

Was denn Fernseher angeht, um denn Preis würd ich mir den auch kaufen, aber nicht im Internet.....


----------



## Devjam (7. Juni 2010)

@kem2010  danke ^^

habe mir den Sasmung UE32C6000 gekauft^^

passt alles nun versuche ich das bild schärfer zu kriegen hab aber meine mühe.
Mit DVI - HDMI verbunden, evt. teste ich es mal mit HDMI direkt 
GaKa ist ne 5870 ATI von Asus 

Gruss

Update: schrift ist bissel besser mit HDMI Kabel aber denke einfach schlicht ist wegen der Grösse der Schrift. Wenn ich z.b. DPI verstelle auf c.a. 130% sieht fast perfekt aus...
hab auch mit CataylstCenter versucht hmm aber eben^^


----------



## kem2010 (8. Juni 2010)

Devjam schrieb:


> @kem2010  danke ^^
> 
> habe mir den Sasmung UE32C6000 gekauft^^
> 
> ...



cool den c6000 er ist sogar besser wie der vorgänger

verbinde lieber nur hdmi auf hdmi ist besser, hab aber das mit der schrift net ganz verstanden? ist es jetzt mit Hdmi sehr gut oder doch nicht ganz?
Wie sieht die Grafik beim Gamen aus? 
Was ich dir noch empfehlen würde ist ein gutes Hdmi Kabel, macht auch einiges aus, am besten nimm die 1000 er Serie von Monster, bei der Graka und Tv würde dass Sinn machen, und der größte vorteil bei der Serie ist, dass ein Leben lang Garantie und immer nen Upgrade hast, d.h. sobald in zb in 4 Jahren ne bessere Version rauskommt, kannst es kostenlos umtauschen........

Wenn dir 1m genügen dann hier nen Link bei amazon kost er nur 75€
Monster HDMI-Kabel, MC 1000HDEX, 1 m: Amazon.de: Elektronik.
der preis ist zwar bischen hoch, aber wie gesagt bei deinen Komponenten sollte die Qualität nicht am Kabel scheitern.....


----------



## Devjam (8. Juni 2010)

Das mit der Schrift ist so wie soll ich das erklähren hmm :

z.b. sehe ich so eine Art Schatten und die Konturen der Kanten sind nicht schön also so hell dunkel irgendwie.

Habe diverse Multimedia Gegestände hier z.b. Ps3 Xbox 360 mit einem Full HD von Philips 46" 2 jähriges Gerät mit mittelklassen HDMI Kabel verbunden und das ist auch schon perfekt. Hatte auch schon Monster Kabel aber naja irgendwie sind fast gleich...ist mir auch klar hier ein bischen dort ein bischen beeinflusst das Endprodukt.

Zürück zu den Unscharfen Schriften.... TV hat eben 4 HDMI anschlüsse einer davon mit HDMI/DVI beschriftet dort habe ich auch den PC Angeschlossen. Die Andern wenn ich im Laufendem Betrieb wechsle gehen nicht.
Im Menu des Tv kann ich auch nicht PC Einstellungen was ändern ist dunkel grau sprich nicht auswählbar ^^ 

So viel von mir 

Gruss


----------

